# Calvin's Pseudonyms



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2008)

John Calvin employed various pseudonyms during his life. Here are a few of the more notable ones:

* Alcuinus -- This is an anagram of "Calvinus," which he used for some editions of the 1539 _Institutes_ published in Roman Catholic territories of Europe.

* Charles d'Espeville -- This was used by Calvin when he lived in Angouleme and during travels in Italy. It refers to Espeville (or Eppevill), a village belonging to the Hangest family, containing the chaplaincy of La Gesine, which once provided Calvin with income.

* Martinus Lucanius -- This is another anagram, used by Calvin when he lived in Basel.

Other pseudonyms used by Calvin, according to Philip Schaff, include Carolus Passelius, Deperçan and Calpurnius.

Ideas for screen names or passwords, anyone? 

-----Added 12/14/2008 at 08:33:50 EST-----

Thomas Henry Dyer, _The Life of John Calvin_, p. 40:



> It is ascertained that he adopted at least seven different pseudonyms. The second edition of his "_Institutio_" was published at Strasburgh, in 1539, under the anagram of Alcuin.1 In his tract against Baudouin, he acknowledges that he had called himself Lucanius, which Baudouin converted into Lucianus. Besides the name of D'Espeville assumed in this journey, he called himself Depercan or Deparcau, when he fled from Paris. Other names which he adopted at different times, are Carolus Passelius, Joseph Calphurnius, and J. de Bonneville. The last is subscribed to a French manuscript letter, written in June, 1553.2
> 
> 1. Bayle is wrong is questioning this fact.
> 2. P. Henry, _Leben Calvins_, i., Beil. 3 There is a book by Liebe on the subject of Calvin's pseudonyms, entitled "_Diatribe de Pseudonymia Calvini_," Amst. 1723.


----------

